# Be careful night boat riding



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

This guy was running too fast and in the dark, thought he was going along the dam at Fayette County, found out he was headed the wrong way, but too late.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Hope everyone was ok!

There are very few excuses for going fast in the dark, too many bad things can happen too quickly.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

hold my beer and watch this


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

If he was going a little faster he would have made it to the top.


----------



## TMO (Jun 22, 2004)

There was a bad wreck on Lake Conroe this weekend, the driver ran into a bulkhead at night going fast.....didn't hear if everyone survived or not.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

fowlwaters said:


> If he was going a little faster he would have made it to the top.


if you will notice that when running your boat on dry land, the truck had the right of way...........................bwaaahaaahhaaaaaaa


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Weldon...Bobby was fishing over there that night and said there was a boat running around wide open in the dark....he saw the ambulance and fire trucks later that night but didn't know he had run up on the dam... could have just as easily been another boat he hit if he didn't see a "DAM" "Here's your sign"


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

TMO said:


> There was a bad wreck on Lake Conroe this weekend, the driver ran into a bulkhead at night going fast.....didn't hear if everyone survived or not.


The report that I read said everyone somehow survived with only 2 of them in the hospital listed in fair condition. They were almost certain alcohol and drugs were involved.

Here's the link: http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/4876538.html


----------



## belly_up (May 10, 2006)

he almost made it!

i guess he wasnt using a light? I run my mudboat through all kind of skinny water in the pitch dark and have yet to hit a dam, i dont understand how someone could not see a dam or what they were doin drivin so fast.

at least he wasnt hurt, maybe if he woulda hit the dike he could made it over and kept goin. I woulda figured the impact with those rocks would of had that fiberglass boat in peices


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

spotsndots said:


> The report that I read said everyone somehow survived with only 2 of them in the hospital listed in fair condition. They were almost certain alcohol and drugs were involved.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/4876538.html


I'm sure glad everone is OK.

But, the members of that fiasco, are prime candidates for future Darwin Awards.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

we had one several years back that put a catamaran up on the end of the jetty the same way , he was headed in from offshore and if my memory serves me right, it was not dark, but i may be wrong on that.
what is the end of the jetty ? maby 30 , 40 feet across, that one took talent,LOL
it is good to hear that no one was seriously hurt


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

Last I was at Fayette at night, there is so much light off the plant, how could you miss the dam? Oh thats right, he didn't....


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

it is not that hard to hit a rock wall like that, the dike at Bruanig has lights out on the last 30 yards of the dike and you can't see it at night you have to know it is there, BUT there is no excuse for running full speed where you don't know the water.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Is he okay..............................................................................................................................I meant the boat!! lol..lol..lol......


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

like to see the bottom of that boat.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Yikes! Those are some lucky fellas if they made it through that without a trip to the hospital.


----------

